# 8-year Old Biggest Buck Yet



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

We at "A Hunt Above" had a hunt in memory of Alex Harkins who passed away at the age of 17. 
Levi, the child who hunted is 8 years old, got his biggest buck yet. There is a short video of Levi after he downed his deer which is awesome to see along with the story. So I ask that you view the story on our web page. Here is a direct link. http://www.ahuntabove.org/Levi.php

Thanks to all involved and thanks for the continued prayers for "A Hunt Above"

May God Bless,


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

very cool. congrats on the great job your guys do.


----------

